# XD Tactical Accuracy Test



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't believe it. I'm going to test again, and take the pictures...

Today, I brought my new XD45 Tactical to the range, and after shooting a few 2" offhand groups to get it "broken in" (funny concept for an XD), I tried the LAST ten rounds in the box off the bench, using a rolled-up gun rag as a rest... The results were too good.

Shooting at a 2" dot, I fired 5 rounds with a "combat hold" blotting out the dot with the front sight. I tested at 15yds/50ft. Just over 0.75" group, center-to-center. "I got lucky!"

Adjusting my hold to 6-o'clock on the 2" orange circle... I fired 5 more. 0.75" group, center-to-center. Four in one ragged hole, and the fifth just left.

I STILL don't believe that a BONE STOCK 5" XD45 will shoot consistant 0.75" groups at 15yds.

I'm buying more ammo, and getting a real rest.

And the ammo was Winchester White Box!!!

Later in the week, I'm taking the video camera. I'll have Carla's 18-yr old put it on You Tube. And I'll try to post it here.

0.75" groups at 15yds, is a 1" gun at 25yds??? That's damn good for a1911, let alone a "combat accurate" XD...

More later in the week.

The small holes on the paper came from "walking in" my Buckmark, with the scope re-mounted. I wish it were a clean target, but last ten rounds, last target...










JeffWard


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

That's fine shooting, *Jeff*!


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Last week, I put a trigger kit from Powder River Precision on my XD9 Tactical. The trigger kit only reduces the take up and overtravel. At 7 yards two handed free standing, I put 5 rounds in the same spot. The hole was about the size of a bottle cap. I already had weaker sear and trigger bar springs. 

I can do this with my stock XD45. There's something about that pistol.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I posted a pic on the gallery of a target I shot...This was about 30 feet with my XD.45 service....Now it is not that good, but mind you I have only been shooting a handgun once a week since about the last week of february....What you see on my target is 50 rounds I shot at it...

Willy

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=301&limit=recent


----------

